# Colefac



## Bloater (Oct 20, 2002)

Might be U.K. specific but anyone tried Colefac. Must be a brand name, it's apparently an antispasmodic.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yes i have tried colofac. i started taking the 135mg tablets three times a day. they didnt help. then i took the 200mg three times a day. still didnt help the constant tummy ache.


----------



## english_macca (Jul 8, 2003)

I didn't find Colofac very helpful at all, found that colpermin helped more than Colofac did. Colofac was what my useless doctor fobbed me off with


----------

